# You know you have too many dogs when....



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

You clean the fridge and find some dog hair! 


Yeah WTH! No clue how that ended up on the bottom. Thought this would be a funny thread for all you that have more than 1 dog. So add to it!


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

I would say, yeah, thats when.


----------



## PitBullHappenings (Aug 12, 2009)

You know you have too many dogs when your guests have to sit on the floor due to lack of couch and love seat space


----------



## PitBullHappenings (Aug 12, 2009)

You know you have too many dogs when you go out to buy a California King in hopes you and your dogs can all fit


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

pitbullhappenings said:


> You know you have too many dogs when you go out to buy a California King in hopes you and your dogs can all fit


california kings are narrower, and only 4 inches longer so youre not gainin much! if anything ! lol :rofl:


----------



## PitBullHappenings (Aug 12, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> california kings are narrower, and only 4 inches longer so youre not gainin much! if anything ! lol :rofl:


oh...the previous bed was only a queen size.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

well then you should be able to squeeze a few more dogs in hehe


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> You clean the fridge and find some dog hair!
> 
> Yeah WTH! No clue how that ended up on the bottom. Thought this would be a funny thread for all you that have more than 1 dog. So add to it!


dont you just hate it when they drink straight out of the carton?!


----------



## PitBullHappenings (Aug 12, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> well then you should be able to squeeze a few more dogs in hehe


yes...haha

and I needed the extra 4" length for me...I'm 6'3" tall


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

pitbullhappenings said:


> yes...haha
> 
> and I needed the extra 4" length for me...I'm 6'3" tall


haha i feel ya im only 6' but i hate how my shower head sits right at like 6'6" or so, i wanna put an overhead rain type shower head up...

So when your dogs jump on you they don't come up very high do they? lol


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

You know you have too many dogs when you wake up on the edge of your queen size bed with little or no blankets due to the dogs hogging them all!


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

You know you have too many dogs when you turn your WORK keyboard upside down and there is dog hair in the crumbs.


----------



## PitBullHappenings (Aug 12, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> So when your dogs jump on you they don't come up very high do they? lol


All but the one, Bodacious is 90 lbs now and is 2 yrs old so he's still growing some...I hate it when I'm out back picking up the dog dirt and then Bodacious comes up from behind...He's a Bully of Bullies 

You know you have too many dogs when...you decide to use a Shop Vac in place of a normal vacuum cleaner and then to top it off when you empty the shop vac out you have more hair than dirt


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

When you're done with work you can't go anywhere because for the next hour and a half at home you have to do the dogs... especially in a crate and rotate home. 

When you spend over an hour preparing food in the morning.

When it takes you over an hour to clip all your dogs nails

When bath day comes everyone gets tied to a pole on the two car carport... there are 8 poles all together and you only have 3 more poles available


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

When you have dog beds in every room, even on the porch

When it takes 20 min to let all the dogs out in the runs

When your dining room turned into the dog room with wall to wall crates 

When you have to plan your weekends around letting the dogs in and out

When you own an SUV and only 2 people can fit in it due to crates


Yeah.... sad but true! lol


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

lmao you have me beat right now lisa with the SUVs... 


When your home "Doggy Supply Shelf" becomes an entire closet

When you call one Jarvis!, Neela!, Indigo!, Cree!.... Crap I mean PIG!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I feel so left out..... lol


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Sometimes one is too many also  your turn Oz


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

When you say we should take the girls out... now I can say we can take the boys out.


----------



## PitBullHappenings (Aug 12, 2009)

when you're relaxing watching TV on the recliner and you can NEVER put the recliner down because one of your few dogs ALWAYS choose to lay right under the recliner...


----------



## PitBullHappenings (Aug 12, 2009)

when you have glasses in the cupboard that stay unused due to the fear of one of the dogs tails whacking it off the coffee table...


----------



## PitBullHappenings (Aug 12, 2009)

For the Record: I don't think I have too many dogs. :-D


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

pitbullhappenings said:


> when you're relaxing watching TV on the recliner and you can NEVER put the recliner down because one of your few dogs ALWAYS choose to lay right under the recliner...


i can vouch for that too, i squished my girl once, i didn't no she was under there.


----------



## PitBullHappenings (Aug 12, 2009)

when you get up off the couch to get a drink and wind up watching a pack of dogs race to see who gets your seat first...


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> When you have dog beds in every room, even on the porch
> 
> When it takes 20 min to let all the dogs out in the runs
> 
> ...


lmfao you read my mind


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

you know you have to many dogs when your whole yard is theirs. When you bbq on your carport with a swing to sit in cause the patio is owned by the dogs. 

When your swimming pool is surrounded by runners

When your dog room has a tv and a dvd player to drowned out the barking

When you buy dog food before you buy groceries

When your vet is on speed dial

When your vet knows you by the pitbull lady

when you gotta put half the dogs up to mow the yard

When you have 4 connected water hoses and a hour of your time to water dogs.

When you have to buy a trailer to transport your dogs.

when you have to deciate one full day of the week just to bath and do clean up. 

when you can't go on vacation cause the hotels won't allow that many dogs in room.

When the boarding clinic refuses their services

when the vet saids ill be at your house to give shots after sunday service.


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

when you are considering buying a 2nd king size bed so you and the hubby have some room to sleep, when trying to go pee has to be preceded by 10 minutes convincing the dogs you can go alone, when a trip to the vet takes all day and extra people, when your friends and family ask about the dogs before they ask about you, when car interiors that can be hosed down are more appealing than the calfskin.....


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

HEY...YOU CAN NEVER HAVE TOOOOO MANY DOGS!!!!


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

oh you can but you dont realize it lol its called being nieve lol and I am very nieve I may have to many dogs but I wouldnt trade them for the world


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

When the staff at the vets office know your voice over the phone and your first and last name.

when you go to the bathroom and you have a minimum of three dogs watching you.

when they dogs pre wash everything that goes in the dishwasher

When you and your husband sleep on the king bed but still are falling off the sides

They saying "3 dog night" means it is cold outside an it is perfectly appropriate to have at least 3 dogs under the covers to keep you warm. 

When you have company over and have to put the dogs out you tell them to hang on to something or hide in the bathroom.

When you have more prescriptions and medications for the dogs than yourself.

When you do not have a coffee table because the dogs need room to play in the living room.

HA! I guess I could come up with a million! lol


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

smith family kennels said:


> oh you can but you dont realize it lol its called being nieve lol and I am very nieve I may have to many dogs but I wouldnt trade them for the world


I completely agree! lol


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

when the saying "if we ever get a divorce" turns into a fight over which dogs are living with who and joint custody and breeding rights of the dogs. Not the kid joint custody would be easily decided lol.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

smith family kennels said:


> when the saying "if we ever get a divorce" turns into a fight over which dogs are living with who and joint custody and breeding rights of the dogs. Not the kid joint custody would be easily decided lol.


HA! we have talked about that before and had to put it in writing! lol You house is a lot like mine


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

when your not really sure exactly how many you have right now.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

performanceknls said:


> When the staff at the vets office know your voice over the phone and your first and last name.
> 
> when you go to the bathroom and you have a minimum of three dogs watching you.
> 
> ...


lmfao I fit the bill to the T



smith family kennels said:


> when the saying "if we ever get a divorce" turns into a fight over which dogs are living with who and joint custody and breeding rights of the dogs. Not the kid joint custody would be easily decided lol.





performanceknls said:


> HA! we have talked about that before and had to put it in writing! lol You house is a lot like mine


I also have it in writing



redog said:


> when your not really sure exactly how many you have right now.


Oh trust me, I was there not too long ago! It's been like cake walk only having three to worry about for the last month. At one point I think there was like 9-10 here


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

lmfao. We don't have it in writing cause we can't agree and when we talk about it its like grounds for divorce lol

We know how many we have thats 9 but sometimes call them by the wrong names


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

we have it in writing for the three adult dogs...we need to make an addendum for the puppies now lmao. Doug gets Jarvis and I get the girls.... I guess he's gonna want rights to Cree, but that's not in the agreement between me and Crees breeder lmfao... he can have rights to Pig


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

when you get another one and you reeeeeally have to think of a name because you already have had half of the alphabet already


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

lmao. well the ones we know will go were with out a fight are. I get Yolanda and diamond and he gets dixie and diego. the rest will be fight.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

LMFAO!!! I fit this thread to a T!! I have laughed all the way through! My husband and I have slved the "if we ever split up" thing. Sine we live on a large piece of property, he can put a single wide in the bac part, I can stay in the front and the kids will still have their yard in the middle.
Another one is ...you may have too many dogs when folks at work come to you with all their dog questions!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

bluefamily said:


> LMFAO!!! I fit this thread to a T!! I have laughed all the way through! My husband and I have slved the "if we ever split up" thing. Sine we live on a large piece of property, he can put a single wide in the bac part, I can stay in the front and the kids will still have their yard in the middle.
> Another one is ...you may have too many dogs when folks at work come to you with all their dog questions!


LMAO..........


----------



## PitBullHappenings (Aug 12, 2009)

smith family kennels said:


> when the saying "if we ever get a divorce" turns into a fight over which dogs are living with who and joint custody and breeding rights of the dogs. Not the kid joint custody would be easily decided lol.


I guess I'm pretty lucky then...being single and all...When and if I find that special person...Florida state Law will be on my side...No arguments over the dogs...All property I possess before getting married remains mine after marriage and dog's in Florida are considered Property...so my dogs, my house, and my truck are SAFE!


----------



## velcro (Feb 25, 2009)

you know u have to many when u have to ask ur dogs to get up since they have decide to sprawl across ur lap.....wat am i talking about nvr enough dogs...haha


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

lmao I got one to add today since this just happened to me


You know you have to many dogs when you get a phone call about a loose pitbull dragging a chain and you gotta go count to make sure you have everybody.


wasnt mine by way lol


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

You know you have to many when your mother in law asks you were your kids are and your son is right there.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

When you buy dog food by the pallet!

when you have not seen your mother on mothers day in 7 years due to the "mother's day" dog shows that come every year.
(man I forgot to call her this year and I still have not heard the end of it!!)

when your guest bathroom is really the dog's wash room.

lol this is sad but true!


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> When you buy dog food by the pallet!
> 
> when you have not seen your mother on mothers day in 7 years due to the "mother's day" dog shows that come every year.
> (man I forgot to call her this year and I still have not heard the end of it!!)
> ...


lol your right


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

when you're supposed to walk your dogs at least 20 minutes a day 2x a day and it adds up to a minimum of 3 hours of walking a day.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Ha this ones for you Shana

When you have to ask your house guest if they want to go outside when you bring in the masses of dogs


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

lmfao I know all about that... it's like a heard of wildebeast stampeding through my home when I let the dogs in!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

or even when you don't have to set your alarm clock to get up for work because you know your dogs will have to go potty before then.


----------



## Lbramstedt (Sep 6, 2009)

You know you have too many dogs when: 
* Rotation becomes an issue
* No one wants to dogsit because they're not used to all the "rules"
* You have a dog eating in every room of the house
* You hear a stampede when someone knocks on the door
* You have to drink out of closeable containers for fear of hair building up in your glass
* Right out of the dishwasher and static-cling attracts dog hair onto your clean dishes.

LOL... And the King Size bed is DEFINITELY a must!!!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

You know you have too many dogs when as soon as you get paid you immediately go out to the petstore and spend 100 bucks on things you totally didn't need.... but wanted.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

You know you have too many dogs when...

a kennel set up out back will cost the equivalent to a quarter of your mortgage principal. 

You have enough dogs to bring a different one with you to work each day of the week... even if you work 7 days.

when you no longer are able to allow water bowls inside your house because the liability of someone slipping and filing a claim on your home owners insurance is too risky. lol


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> You know you have too many dogs when as soon as you get paid you immediately go out to the petstore and spend 100 bucks on things you totally didn't need.... but wanted.


 :rofl:
i think that goes for normal dog households with 1 or 2 because i do that with my girls. xD


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

You know you have too many dogs when the king size bed isnt king anymore, feels more like a twin or cot.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> california kings are narrower, and only 4 inches longer so youre not gainin much! if anything ! lol :rofl:


lmao spoken like a true mattress salesman.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

or even whne you do you "end of the year expenses" only to find you have spent twice as much on dog food as you have for people food!!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I myself don't have any dogs at the moment, but am working on changing that. But, when I was in Del Rio, TX (after I was discharged from the Air Force) I worked for a woman for 3 1/2 years (she's my "adopted" mother) who sold her home left to her by her father (retired AF bomber pilot), and I helped her rennovate her kennel into an efficiency apartment so that she could be with her dogs at all times. I spoke with her last week and she has 16 dogs!! She keeps them all in the back of the kennel, each in their own runs, and the runs that are open (not being used by her dogs) are for boarding/grooming clients! She's got a coffee mug that I loved the first time I saw it... "Everything tastes better with Dog Hair"!! I credit her for my wealth of knowledge of dogs in general, and for training me from day one how to groom all different breeds of dogs before I ever took a course on it!! I aced the course, and she gave me my first pair of thinning shears, that she had for 40+ years, and that were given to her by the woman who trained her!! Unfortunately, I lost those during one of my moves, but I still have the memory of them! I know she's not a member here, but I want to express my love, appreciation and thanks to her... Shawn, you're a phenomenal woman and have taught me so much! No one can ever take away the experiences you and I shared during my time there with you, and we will meet again soon!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

when you just swept the floor but by the end of the day it is covered in dog hair and dirt.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

end of the day?? it takes that long??LOLOL


----------

